# Just Joined Yesterday



## Soundguydave (Jul 13, 2005)

Just like to say Hi, 

A little about myself. Currently working in Chicago as the Production Manager/ Tech Guru for a med. size AEA touring show. Prior to that I lived and worked in the Rockies as a Master Control op. for an ABC affiliate. I have worked what seems like hundreds of shows as an IATSE Audio, Lighting, and Video tech.


----------



## avkid (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello there, It looks have may have alot to contribute. Glad to have you and welcome to Controlbooth.
-The Official Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)
A.K.A. "Phil"


----------



## Peter (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey, Welcome to Controlbooth.com!

It's always great to have a new member with experience join! As you have already, done, please feel free to add your comments arround the site and pose questions too!

Welcome to ControlBooth.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (Part 2)


----------

